# Nairobi (The City under the Sun) Kenya



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Nairobi
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> *Nairobi (pronounced /naɪˈroʊbi/) is the capital and largest city of Kenya. The city and its surrounding area also forms the Nairobi Province. The name "Nairobi" comes from the Maasai phrase Enkare Nyirobi, which translates to "the place of cool waters". However, it is popularly known as the "Green City in the Sun" and is surrounded by several expanding villa suburbs.[2]
> ...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Magical Afrika!*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Uhuru Park - Central Nairobi*

Uhuru is Swahili for Freedom/Independence.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Do wild animals sometimes come into the city?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Isn't this only one side of Nairobi though?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

eklips said:


> Isn't this only one side of Nairobi though?


Please elaborate further....


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

goschio said:


> Do wild animals sometimes come into the city?


Yes they do,espeacially the smaller ones.Hence the weird signs like this below.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Koinange street.* 

Jacaranda trees bloom in october painting Nairobi's streets with a beautiful purple colour.










*Nairobi youth*










*Westgate Mall,Westlands(24hrs)*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mama Ngina Street 1*










*Mama Ngina Street 2*










*Harambee Avenue*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Nairobi in full bloom*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

are all the buildings in downtown nairobi occupied?


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

daneo2 said:


> are all the buildings in downtown nairobi occupied?


They are all occupied.There is a brand new CBD under contruction called Upper hill and yet the demand is outstripping supply.Blame it on a exploding economy.


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Upper Hill*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*More....*


----------

